# Oldest PCA Churches in America



## caddy (Jan 17, 2008)

Oldest: Fairfield Presbyterian Fairfield Presbyterian Church

The history page referring to info on some of the old ministers is pretty cool:

Fairfield Church History

List of top 50:

PCA Historical Center: Fifty Oldest Churches in the PCA


----------



## larryjf (Jan 17, 2008)

My church isn't one of the oldest PCA's, but i think we have some of the oldest members


----------

